# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Ψυγείο > [Samsung] περιεργο προβλημα με ψυγειο

## vasilllis

Δευτερη φορα σε 3 μερες.Ξαφνικα σταματαει να κανει ψυξη....
Την πρωτη φορα ελυσα την πλατη της καταψυξης και ηταν τιγκα στον παγο.
Υπεθεσα λογω ζεστης συνεβει,το αφησα λιγες ωρες και εφτιαξε.24 ωρες μετα (χθες βραδυ) παλι τα ιδια.Λεω θα εχει χαλασει το συστημα αποψυξης(πλακετα ή  αντισταση) .Το περιεργο σημερα το πρωι ειναι οτι δουλεύει κανονικα(το μονο που εκανα οτι αδειασα το ψυγειο) ,ενω αν ηταν αντισταση θα συνεχιζε η ιδια κατασταση..Παει καπου το μυαλο σας;

----------


## ΔΙΑΣ

φερνεισ τεχνικο και αντι να σκεφτεσε εσυ το κανει ο τεχνικος

----------


## vasilllis

εφερα τεχνικο και ηθελε να βαλει βαλβιδα για να βαλει φρεον γιατι ειδε οτι το ψυγειο δεν εχει αποδοση.Βεβαια στην ερωτηση μου γιατι δουλευε χθες και οχι προχτες δεν ηξερε να απαντησει.
Συζητησαμε για μεγαλυτερης διαρκειας αποψυξη.

Οποτε φερνω αλλο τεχνικο ή τον αφηνω να αλλαξει φρεον?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αλλάζουμε φρεον αν υποσχεθεί ότι θα εντοπίσει την διαρροή. (αλλιώς είναι προσωρινή επισκευή)
Πόσο χρονών είναι το ψυγείο?



> .Βεβαια στην ερωτηση μου γιατι δουλευε χθες και οχι προχτες δεν ηξερε να απαντησει.


Δεν είναι τόσο στο αν ήξερε , αλλά στον άσκοπο κόπο για να σου εξηγεί για την χαμηλή απόδοση .(που εσύ πιθανά στις προηγούμενες μέρες έβλεπες μια φαινομενικά καλή ψύξη αλλά δεν ήταν?).
Για να το επιβεβαιώσεις , κάνε απόψυξη καλή , βάλε 2 θερμόμετρα κατάψυξη συντήρηση , από το βράδυ και μέτρα το αποτέλεσμα το πρωί.
Πέρα από αυτό το αποτέλεσμα που θα δεις το πρωί , άφησε το να συνεχίσει μέχρι το μεσημέρι και δες αν κόβει σταματά το ψυγείο χωρίς να ανοίγεις συχνά τις πόρτες. Το ιδανικό είναι να βάλεις 2 θερμόμετρα ψηφιακά με εξωτερικό καλώδιο για να παρακολουθείς εξωτερικά στο καντράν του θερμόμετρου πως "τραβάει" από ψύξη σε κάθε χρονική συγκυρία .

----------


## gep58

Χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός στα ψυκτικά κυκλώματα και μηχανισμούς με βάση αυτό που έγραψε ο Βασίλης



> Την πρωτη φορα ελυσα την πλατη της καταψυξης και ηταν τιγκα στον παγο.


είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχει διαρροή υγρών και να έχει μειωθεί η απόδοση του ψυγείου 



> 24 ωρες μετα (χθες βραδυ) παλι τα ιδια


αφού σχηματίζει πάγο συνεχώς μετά από χειροκίνητη απόψυξη?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> αφού σχηματίζει πάγο συνεχώς μετά από χειροκίνητη απόψυξη?


Λέει μετά από 3 μέρες (αφήνει ασάφεια αν πραγματικά στην 1η ή 2η μέρα λειτουργεί σε απόδοση καλά / αλλά εξαιτίας π.χ. συστήματος απόψυξης που να έχει βλάβη) αργότερα διογκώνονται πάγοι (και όχι εξαιτίας της χαμηλής εξ αρχής απόδοσης ) . Για να λύση αυτήν την ασάφεια εξήγησα στο #4 τι να δει για την 1η μέρα λειτουργίας που είναι αρκετή για συμπεράσματα ως προς την απόδοση ψύξης . Αν το επιβεβαιώσει αυτό , (καλή απόδοση ψύξης αρχική της 1ης ημέρας , τότε για την 3η μέρα μπαίνουν υποψίες για αστοχία του συστήματος απόψυξης .
Ή αλλιώς μας λέει αν στην 1η μέρα (πριν να σχηματιστούν οι πάγοι ) κατάφερνε η συσκευή να διακόπτει και να ξεκινά κανονικά . Αν ναι , τότε δεν έχει έλλειψη υγρών.

----------


## vasilllis

Χρόνια πολλα και καλα σε ολους.
το εβαλα 12:00 ξανα μπροστα.1 και ειχα -20 περιπου(το θερμομετρο μετραει μεχρι -10 και μετα εξαφανίζεται ο υδραργυρος).
επιμενω οτι το ψυκτικο συστημα(κομπρεσορας-φρεον κλπ) λειτουργει καλα.θα συνεχισω να καταγραφω θερμοκρασίες..

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αδιαφόρησε προς το παρόν για την απόδοση της κατάψυξης και κάνε σαν να μην υπάρχει , περισσότερο σε ενδιαφέρουν οι μετρήσεις στην συντήρηση (διότι μπορεί η κατάψυξη να είναι φουλ , αλλά π.χ αν έχει κάποιο κλαπέτο και έχει στουμπώσει η συντήρηση θα μείνει πίσω σε απόδοση ) δεν γνωρίζουμε τι τρόπο κατασκευής έχεις παρόλο που έβαλες μοντέλο , γενικά βλέπεις την συντήρηση και ανάλογα αν δεν εμποδίζεται αυτή από κλαπέτα ανεμιστήρες κτλ . Επίσης χρόνια πολλά.

----------


## vasilllis

Γιωργο 24 ωρες μετα που εγραψα "παλι τα ιδια" εννοουσα σταματησε να αποδιδει.

Εκανα 24ωρη αποψυξη προχτες.Το εβαλα χθες μεσημερι (αδεια απο τροφιμα) και 1 ωρα μετα η καταψυξη εχει -20°.Αντιστοιχα και η συντηρηση εχει κανονικα ψυξη αφου η λειτουργια της βασιζεται σε καναλι με ταμπερ που "παιρνει" ψυξη απο το στοιχειο που βρισκεται στην καταψυξη.
Παρακολουθησα την θερμοκρασια και παραμενε στους -20° για ενα 24ωρο σχεδον.Την επομενη το μεσημερι εφτασε -4° περιπου και παρεμεινε εκει.Ο κομπορεσορας λειτουργει.Η θερμοκρασια στο πλαι παραμενει ζεστη(ειναι ο συμπυκνωτης στα πλαινα τοιχωματα(Ο τεχνικος που ειχε ερθει το βρηκε παγωμενο τοτε).Ο ανεμιστηρας μεσα στην καταψυξη λειτουργει.Αυτο παντως δειχνει οτι το ψυκτικο συστημα του λειτουργει κανονικα.Τι αλλο θα μπορει να συμβαινει περα απο το οτι δεν εκανε αποψυξη το συστημα??
IMG_20200813_002323.jpg

----------

